# One of My Dream Vacations



## fureverywhere (Jul 9, 2016)

If money was no object and hubby was well I would so go on this trip...back to nature and kissing baby whales, I mean does it get any better than that?nthego::love_heart::love_heart::love_heart:
http://www.kuyima.com/whales/


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 10, 2016)

That would be spectacular!  I'd love to do a kayak trip which includes whale watching.


----------



## happytime (Jul 15, 2016)

That sounds wonderful, I was in the Galapagos last year an we spotted a group of whales. We were in a dingy but we followed them all around. They got quite close an we figured if the breached we would all be in trouble. We continued on back to our ship. Was an amazing trip.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jul 16, 2016)

happytime said:


> That sounds wonderful, I was in the Galapagos last year an we spotted a group of whales. We were in a dingy but we followed them all around. They got quite close an we figured if the breached we would all be in trouble. We continued on back to our ship. Was an amazing trip.



A few years ago we were on a South America cruise and added a side trip to the Galápagos Islands.   What an amazing trip that was.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 16, 2016)

I think anytime you can view any animals in their natural habitat it makes for a wonderful experience. We visited the Teddy Roosevelt national park two years ago and saw so many wild animals roaming around. The herds of Bison were spectacular. What I wanted to see most of all were the wild horses, and I got my wish. I watched them for a good two hours and still didn't want to leave.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 16, 2016)

These photos aren't the quality that I see on this forum but I thought I would share anyway. This is from our vacation at the Teddy Roosevelt National Park that I mentioned in an earlier post. I still can't get over the beauty of these animals and best of all they are roaming free.


----------



## Manatee (Jul 19, 2016)

My wife's boss got kissed by a killer whale at Sea World.  It gave her a bad skin rash.


----------

